# Product Line



## Bret (Dec 7, 2007)

Just curious, what's in your product line? Generally speaking, of course.

So far, I'm "carrying":

soap
body cream
body lotion
milk baths
lip balm
soy melts

working on:
bath fizzies
bath melts

Also, how much of each item do you keep in stock? For items other than soaps which may have to cure, do you make ahead of time, or to order? I'm trying to work out a few things. My husband thinks I need at least 10 of every fragrance for each item, just in case someone wants more than one... I'm not sure I'm ready for that kind of inventory!


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you married to Mr. Megaloman too, Bret?   
I thought only my husband was like that.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 7, 2007)

I do:

MP soaps
body butter
skin souflet
body balm
sugar scrubs

I want to do shaving soap, creamy lotion, and wickless candles.

I don't keep a lot of stock of the butters around.  I try to make them right before a show or if I get an order that way they are fresh.


----------



## Bret (Dec 7, 2007)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> Are you married to Mr. Megaloman too, Bret?
> I thought only my husband was like that.



Sometimes I think so  He has a side job working on cars and has plenty of stock. Which is fine... nuts & bolts & air filters don't spoil!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 7, 2007)

I always have (2) of 12 scents in stock of:

Body Lotion
Body Wash
Sugar Scrub
Hair & Body Mist
Lip Balm
Whipped Soap
Deodorant

The following comes & goes with my mood :wink: :

Whipped Shea Butter
Honey Bath
Milk Bath
Flavored Massage Oil
Fizzies
Assorted M&P soap
Monster Mist
Massage Bars


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

I am going to drop my whipped shea.. I am so sick of making it. :roll: 

I want to get 6 signature scents... 

soap 
lotion
body butter
sugar/salt scrub
hair pomade
lip balm (coming soon) 

I would to add 
Dry Perfume Spray
Bath Salts


Does anyone do candles? I want to learn but it may be too much for me to take on right now


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 7, 2007)

hair pomade ?

Now that is not something you see every day.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 8, 2007)

I currently have

mp soaps
rebatch soaps
lotions
foaming bath oil
bath teas
body sprays
room sprays
lip balm

On my other website I do candles it is fairly easy only took me a year to master! LOL


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 22, 2007)

We carry the following:

Lotion
Body Butter
Foaming Body Parfait
Candles
Incense
Deoderant
Bath Teas
Bath Salts
Solid Lotion Bars
M&P Soaps
Body Spray
Solid Perfume Sticks
Shaving Cream
Insect Repellent
Lip Balm
Bubble Bath
Body Wash
Body Scrubs
Facial Cleansers
Foaming Hand Soap (castile)

and soon:

Shampoo
Conditioner
Sunscreen
A Skin Firming Product Line

We offer about 40 scents right now, but are working on some signature scents as well.
  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> hair pomade ?
> 
> Now that is not something you see every day.



For "ethnic" hair, we have to grease our scalps... "Hair grease" sort to say...

I use Neroli scent in it for my kids.. they love it


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 22, 2007)

Smelli, I would love to purchase one, could send it to Paul with your Vday swap items & he could send it on to me. 

Check your PMs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

you have a PM Tab


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow - I am in awe!  I am also developing our product line - but feel so overwhelmed at this point - I know what I want to have, but could get really carried away with scents and such!  I am going to K.I.S.S. and hope for the best!  

So far I have developed 2 of my own balm recipes - and four soap (cp) recipes... Lotion bars are later today of FedEx ever gets here!

lol  roro


----------

